# Scary experience at home depot :(



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

Just had the most unsettling encounter at home depot with Mahina. It's almost closing time, and my light bulb burned out and my stash was empty so I figured I'd take Mahina since it would be pretty empty this time of night. We get there and she's excited and was in a super sociable mood so we grab the light bulbs and make our way to check out while practicing ignoring the few people trying to get their last minute items.

At check out I paused back by one of the displays so everyone else could go without having to worry about an excited dog. We're very out of the way, the and she's backed up against an empty display so I don't have to worry about anyone needing to grab anything. I'm between her and any people working on maintaining eye contact with me until the check out clears.

I see this old scary looking man walking by, so I just keep Mahina watching me as he walks past. She's sitting nicely and he passes by us so I glance over to the checkout. I hear Mahina's tags jingle and look back and scary man is standing right next to her and she half jumps on him.

I immediately apologize and put her back in a sit close by me. He just stands there glaring at us before saying, "Next time your dog tries to jump on me you won't have a dog anymore."

I apologize again and move away from him but he just stands there at the empty display for another minute before turning and walking back into the main aisle.

We got through check out no problem and she was very well behaved, but it seriously freaked me out. I just don't understand why he would intentionally come over to us when there was nothing he could possibly need where we were standing and then be so threatening. I was super paranoid leaving the store and we did a few laps of the parking lot so I could make sure he wasn't going to follow us to the car or see where we were going.

I know it's partially on me for having her there when her manners aren't flawless, but still....unexpectedly scary experience


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you report it to an employee?

People are weird. I had similar experience, just not as blatantly threatening.


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> Did you report it to an employee?
> 
> People are weird. I had similar experience, just not as blatantly threatening.


An employee witnessed the whole thing. I didn't talk to her after it happened though, I just wanted to get out of there. I admit I was also worried about people perceiving it as my fault for having Mahina with me in the first place, especially given her breed, and didn't want to invite any further trouble.

Also I just installed the light bulb and somehow managed to grab the wrong box so it's got a horrible fluorescent glow  lol my nervous system is shot for nothing!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Don't stop taking your dog out with you. It's all a learning experience.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

In no uncertain terms, that man's behavior was freaking weird! NEVER feel odd, or that it's your fault in the future - normal people don't act that way! And ALWAYS when someone acts oddly toward you, however slight, wherever you are tell someone! It can make all the difference after the fact if anything happens.

That being said, I think you also have to understand that many many of the people who bring their dog's to home depot do so for training...most, IME are not very "well trained", they're there to work on issues. So stop feeling bad about having a not quite 100% trained dog there!

But definitely think about how to handle the next weirdo you encounter. I know personally, because I know a few HD employees, that HD will have someone escort you to your car if it makes you feel better, and if they see anyone suspicious watching or following, they'll follow up with LE so you don't have to!

Sorry to hear you had this experience!


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I'm definitely not going to stop taking her places with me! But I will be spending a little time coming up with my game plan for any future unwanted or threatening encounters. It caught me so off guard, but hopefully I'll be more prepared next time to remove us from the immediate situation, notify the store, and not go straight into panic mode


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm glad nothing came of this. One of the things I have found with close calls and scary experiences with people when out in about is that it sure does hone your extra senses and skills in keeping you and your dog safe. 

I have learned that when my gut sense goes off I just calmly leave where I am. 

It sounds like that guy zero in on you and wanted something to happen. Very scary.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I think I would have asked a store employee to walk me to my car


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I think I would have asked a store employee to walk me to my car


Maybe this time, but in the near future along with proper training her pup may not be as welcoming of a target for weirdos.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

Does Home Depot welcome dogs? Do they have to be service dogs or anything? I will be looking for places where I don't have to exclude my (leashed) dog when out running errands.

Some people, like that old dude, are just looking to feel powerful by making life difficult for other people. It's a sickness and there are lots of sick people out there getting high on the grievance culture. Other folks are truly mentally ill and not where they belong because getting them help has been made very difficult. As a result, we all get the joy of dealing with them. This dude would have steered well clear if he didn't want the chance of a dog contacting or otherwise jumping on him, especially when he was so obviously not a dog fan.

I agree with those who've advised you to report threats made against you should things like this happen in the future. That guy likely could not have followed through or had no intention of doing so but hey, in a store full of box cutters and iron pipes, who knows???


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Too bad you weren't prepared for this socialization opportunity. When I read the title of your thread I was worried that she was attacked by a dog. This is probably not going to face her. And it shouldn't face you as nothing happened. He could have easily physically hurt her. It does show all of us to be vigilant though and not let our dogs out of sight in public.


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

@[email protected], yes they welcome leashed pet dogs! Normally a great experience for us 
@Wolfy yes, I was actually quite pleased with how she handled it. I was way more freaked than she was and just tried not to let my energy impact her. Much more a learning lesson for myself about how to respond when all my efforts to avoid situations like that have failed


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

[email protected] check at your local Home Depot first. Ours officially only allows service animals. Lowes, on the other hand, has a sign on the door that says that well behaved leashed pets are allowed.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

The Lowes near me doesn't allow dogs. At least the guy I asked said no. Tractor Supply allows dogs.


----------



## tryzub (Apr 7, 2017)

I had somebody say something similar to me when I was at the ATM and he got to close for comfort and Leo reminded him that he was too close. I reminded him that my dog was part of my family and I would defend him to the maximum allowable under the law. he got the message, I called the local police anyway and gave them a heads up.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

kekipi said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. I'm definitely not going to stop taking her places with me! But I will be spending a little time coming up with my game plan for any future unwanted or threatening encounters. It caught me so off guard, but hopefully I'll be more prepared next time to remove us from the immediate situation, notify the store, and not go straight into panic mode


I had a guy by my old house that would walk up and down the sidewalk with a large stick yelling at peoples dogs. I ran into him while out with Sabi one day. Since he was swinging a large stick Sabi reacted. He said something about he could kill her with one kick and I told him if he came near her, she wouldn't be the bitch he should be worried about. I respond poorly to threats and bullying.


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> I had a guy by my old house that would walk up and down the sidewalk with a large stick yelling at peoples dogs. I ran into him while out with Sabi one day. Since he was swinging a large stick Sabi reacted. He said something about he could kill her with one kick and I told him if he came near her, she wouldn't be the bitch he should be worried about. I respond poorly to threats and bullying.


I'll have to file that one away for future use  that's the kind of come back that usually escapes me in the moment but I think of after three days stewing over it. Lol you have a gift with words!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Yeah, that was a great comeback! I, since I'm not female, would have said "not and live to tell anyone about it". LOL...same sentiment!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

my husband always says it isn't the dog end of the leash you really need to worry about.


----------

